# best distance reel!!!!!!!



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

I am going to buy a new heaver and im having a hard time deciding on a reel. i like the mag525 and the slosh but i wish they had a little bit more line capasidy. i was also wondering how the avet stacks up to them. any advice would be nice 

Thanks,


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I know some guys have magged them for use on the casting court (Connman for one, he'll chime in soon I'm sure). 

My reservation would be using it as a fishing reel with its lever drag and extremely close tolerances. Dunking it or having it sandblasted might put it out of commision for the day. The Penns, Slosh's and Abu's remain more fisherman friendly in our harsh enviroment.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Reel selection*

You asked about casting reels. For fishing purposes the ABU 7500 CT is still one of the best casting and fishing reels around. Even with the puny drag.

The Avets work fine in the surf. I have had one for 2 years and no problems as of yet. Drag is supereb and the line capacity is good with 17lb of braid.

525 mag seems to be one of the toughest made, great drag and excellent gears. Line capacity is fine for stripers, drum or cobia. A big shark may put you to the test.

Get em all.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

I fish both the 525 and avet sx . The sx holds about 30 yards more 17lb suffix tritanium than the 525 . I have come to prefer the sx over the 525 becuase of the lever drag which lets me use it like a baitrunner . Adjusting the 525 drag or any star drag becomes a pain if you like to fish a light drag to prevent rods being dragged into the surf from your spike when targeting bigger drum and stripers . 
Penn is supposed to release a lever drag non level wind 975 (975LDCS) soon and this would be another viable option . 
The magged sx can hold its own to the penn 525 casting distance wise .


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Connman,
How do you set up the magnets in an SX? Also do the larger Avets cast as well?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Connman*



Connman said:


> Adjusting the 525 drag or any star drag becomes a pain if you like to fish a light drag to prevent rods being dragged into the surf from your spike when targeting bigger drum and stripers .


What is wrong with putting the 525 in free spool and turning the clicker on? That will also prevent the rod being dragged into the surf.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Magging an Avet*

I have the simple method. I drop one in the very bottom of the left side, glue it down, cover it with lacquer ( to slow rusting) and add Liquid Rocket Grease to the bearings. Cast like a champ. The mag is a Lee Valley 3/8 x 1/8 . I think its 1/8 or 3/16. But, it cast as well as any of my ABU's. Like Conn, I love the lever drag and the reel is so lite. Oh yeah, the Avet is dang near maintence free. All I have done for 2 years is fish mine and gentle rinse with tap water and then a coat of Reel Magic. Torn them apart last week and the insides were very clean with little to no gunk or wear.

Putting a 525 in free spool with the clicker can result in a huge fuzzzzie if the fish hits it on a hard run. IMHO, you need some slight drag to prevent that problem.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Thanks, but*

it makes you wonder what good is the clicker?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Green Cart said:


> it makes you wonder what good is the clicker?


The clicker is there to wake you up when the bigone hits....


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Cdog, I Dunno ...*

Like Fish Hunter said, if the fish hits the reel in free spool hard, there would be a hugh fuzzie. Thus, the clicker will no longer work. Hence my question - what good is the clicker?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

which do you think will cast further 525 or sx???


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Green Cart said:


> Like Fish Hunter said, if the fish hits the reel in free spool hard, there would be a hugh fuzzie. Thus, the clicker will no longer work. Hence my question - what good is the clicker?


That's why you don't set your reel in free spool You loose the drag and turn the clicker on. A striper, bluefish or a croaker won't set any reel in a fuzzie.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Further casting reel*

Hmmm, to be quite honest, I cast the Avet, the 525, SL30 shv all about the same distance on the same rod.

I will cast the abu 6500 a bit further, but most probably because I am using 14lb line vs 17lb or 20 lb line.

The distance difference between the avet and the 525 would be minor imho.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Crawfish*

Thanks for clarifying confusion by pointing out to me that I should use the loose drag and clicker at the same time rather than free spool and clicker. However after thinking over what you said, I still question the use of the clicker. I don't want to loosen the drag that much anyway in order to use the clicker. All I want to do is to loosen the drag just enough so that the rod would not jump into the bay. I would be watching the rod anyway, and if it bends, I just pick the rod up and start reeling it in without having to worrying about turning off the clicker and tightening the drag. Anyway, in my case, the clicker argument is moot because I cannot hear it anyway due to my deafness.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

525 Mags are the shizz ...I have 3 and I think I need 2 more. 

3 50"+ Drum on 525's with 17# Sufix in the last 4 years, and cannot say one bad thing about the reel. Get one(or 3), you wont be sorry.

Adam


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Green Cart said:


> Thanks for clarifying confusion by pointing out to me that I should use the loose drag and clicker at the same time rather than free spool and clicker. However after thinking over what you said, I still question the use of the clicker. I don't want to loosen the drag that much anyway in order to use the clicker. All I want to do is to loosen the drag just enough so that the rod would not jump into the bay. I would be watching the rod anyway, and if it bends, I just pick the rod up and start reeling it in without having to worrying about turning off the clicker and tightening the drag. Anyway, in my case, the clicker argument is moot because I cannot hear it anyway due to my deafness.


You opinion will change when you drum fish in the darkest of nite with wind blowing in your face, your rod would just bouncing and rocking in the spike, and you're about 20 yards down the beach talking to your buddy, and the only light you would see is the sky lit with stars and comets, then you would realize you just miss a run cuz you could hear your clicker goes off or you don't have one.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> You opinion will change when you drum fish in the darkest of nite with wind blowing in your face, your rod would just bouncing and rocking in the spike, and you're about 20 yards down the beach talking to your buddy, and the only light you would see is the sky lit with stars and comets, then you would realize you just miss a run cuz you could hear your clicker goes off or you don't have one.


Yo Crawdaddy, *read* the last sentence and I think youll get it. I did...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Yo Crawdaddy, *read* the last sentence and I think youll get it. I did...



LoL... yeah teo... reading is good brother....LoL...


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*casting reel*

Adam I agree with you 100%, I don't have any fifties yet but have had a 38 on a 525 with the 17lb suffix and no problem. I think it will hold a little more than 200yds of the 17# and with drag etc that I feel is enough. As far as the clicker and the dead of night etc... man I hold the rod both night and day and if I am not holding it I am but five feet away from it... only had to run to the surf once chasing a rod and reel.. lesson learned... just my dime.. salt shaker


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Crawfish*

Like NTKG and Cdog said, you need to reread what I said. In addition to my being deaf, I also said "I would be watching the rod anyway". I was also going to say that I would not be 20 yards away like you said,  but Saltshaker beat me to it by saying himself "I am but 5 feet away from it".


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*well, I ain't deaf*

Cept when the wifes hounding me   

But I doubt That I could hear the puny clicker in a 525 from 20 yds away, especially over a blowing wind. Not ragging on my 525's, I lov everything about them, except the clicker.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

I still fish both 525 and avet sx , I prefer the sx but the 525s are great reels and I have had both a 50lb bass and 50lb drum on my 525 and even some 65lb blufin tuna while using it in a boat off Montauk . 
Clickers come into play whne you fish mulitple rods , you get dizzy scanning your head back and forth if you try to keep on top of bites . And fishing is meant to be relaxing at times where you don't want to have to pay 100% attention to the rods . You can talk , pee and eat if you have a clicker ....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Surf Cat said:


> Not ragging on my 525's, I lov everything about them, except the clicker.



you can fix that... a 525 will sound almost like a damn diawa if u do a coupla lil things


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> you can fix that... a 525 will sound almost like a damn diawa if u do a coupla lil things


I remember reading a post on how to make the 525's clicker louder. I just can't remember what I read or where I read it. 
Damn memory loss is gonna be the death of me. 
Interested in refreshing my memory, Neil???  
Maybe something to do with filing the cog. But what the hell is the cog??? 
http://www.pennreels.com/exp_views/conv/407_525MAG_Rev_7.pdf


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Sharpen the point of the clicker (clicker tongue part #35 in diagram above) with a file will make it noisier . Casting  with the clicker engaged will make it quieter.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

*well i went with the 525*

i must say it is a smooth reel and i have yet to blow it up!!! i took it with me this w-end to catch my first fish on it, and here is the picture.

first fish on 525


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> For fishing purposes the ABU 7500 CT is still one of the best casting and fishing reels around. Even with the puny drag.


I just read a post by Ryan White from Hatteras Jack about new upgrades for some of the Abu reels. Sounds interesting.



> hi all,
> we will have some new abu preformance parts hitting the u.s. market. there will be a counter gear bearing for the level wind similar ti the v-trap that was on the japan market. we will also have the low weight wiffel spools for the 6500, and last but not least we will be getting carbon fiber drag washers for the 6500 that can get 13 lbs of drag with factory metal washers and it should be up to around 15 lbs with the smoothie ground flat metal washers.
> i will let you know when these hit the states.
> thanks
> ryan


It doesn't look like there will be any carbon fiber drag washers for the 7500.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*what are you drinking??*

nice toothie...


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

just a little vodka :--|or mabey it was menhaden oil...... i cant remember


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have the abu 6500c3ct mag elite with 15# big game on a breakaway 11'9" that is a great distance set up but probably low in line capacity for your needs. I also have the penn 525 on a 10" St croix Ben Doerr rod rated up to 3 onces and have landed many small sharks, nice stripers, small blues and a 51" cobia, and 50" red drum that was no trouble on the rod or reel at all. On my 12' Heavy rod I use a Diawa 30 SHV w/ 20 lb suffix supmere which seems to be able to handle anything I think I'll catch from the surf. I think your choice of the 525 was a good one. that is my most used set up at this time, I have no complaints about the reel, except maybe the clicker, which I did file to a point but did not make that much of a differenc. I am going to make the piece out of aluminum and see if that helps. and also the gear that hits the cog. I will post my results.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

do let me know what works best. i can barely hear mine


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I filed the clicker piece again and it seems to be loud enough. It is easy to do, just remove the left side plate and you will see the black plastic clicker tongue (part #35 on schematic) between two brass spring pegs. Do not remove the screw over the flat brass piece (click spring cover)holding the springs in place just remove the retaining ring (part# 69B) and the clicker switch on the outside of the reel will fall out and the internal clicker tongue piece will be free. I used a small round file and some sandpaper to shape the point of the clicker tongue so that it would fit completely into the click ratchet gear on the spool (part #81)(see photo link). You only have to sand it to a sharper point back to about 1/8" from the tip. Be careful that you do not sand away where the brass spring presses against the clicker tongue or you will have trouble sliding the clicker switch on and off. You will have to have the clicker toungue lock in the on position and off position. When I first did mine I sanded too much and when I had the clicker on and pulled line off the reel it would turn the clicker off. I fixed this by Using a Dremel tool with a small grinding bit to put better indentations for the springs to set into and out of. I dont know if it was necessary, but I also removed the click springs and stretched them a little longer to apply more presure to the clicker. You can easily put clicker together with retaining ring and just hold sideplate to reel to see if it works correctly. While you have the reel apart if you do not have a mag uprade on the reel you might want to pick up some rare earth magnets at Radio Shack( I think they are 3/16", closest size to whats in the reel) and place them behind magnets in reel. Cover with silicone or something to prevent corrosion. Good luck send me a p mail if you have any questions. 

Here is a link to the schematic for the reel.
http://www.fishermansheadquarters.com/images/ReelParts/525mag.pdf

Here are links to photos of the completed reel.
http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1689
http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1688


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*Hmmmmmmm...*

I was heavily interested in the 525 but I'm surprised that the clicker parts are made from plastic. Now, I realize that it is "just a clicker", but all my older Penns have all metal parts for the clicker. Are metal parts available, or do any of the upgrades have metal parts instead of plastic? Just curious about this, as I would rather have all metal. It seems that metal would be louder than the cheap plastic parts.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i finished reshaping the clicker and giving the springs a little stretch. there was a noticeable differance after shaping the clicker, but i dont think stretching the springs helped much. 
it would be very loud if the clicker and cog were made of metal, but i think if the cog were metal it would impact casting because it would add weight to the spool.


----------

